# Looking for info on my Fraser 42 Curtsy



## Curtsy (May 25, 2011)

I own a Fraser 42 centre cockpit. Her name is Curtsy since she was launched in 1978.
I would like to know more about her, did she traveld offshore to other countries? Who is the builder that finised her interior?
I own her for over 8 years and love her for her shape and seaworthy.

Love to hear from any one that knows more about her.

Thanks,

Bert


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Where do you keep her? I sail a Fraser 41 out of Washington State.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

BTW, most Frasers were owner finished. The DeKleer Brothers laid up the hulls, but they didn't finish them that I am aware of.


----------



## Curtsy (May 25, 2011)

Hi Ray,

I do know that Dekleer Bros. only building hulls. I had a talk with Arie a couple of years ago because I was kind of worried the way the chainplates where installed, because they are build inside the hull. He told me not to worry that they are over sized and well inbedded in glass.
We are located in Pender Harbour, North of Vancouver.

Bert


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

We may have seen your boat then. We stop in Pender Harbour each year on the way up and the way back down, usually dropping a hook in Garden Bay. Last year, we took the dink around the bay and located a couple other Frasers right in Garden Bay. 

I spoke to Arie as well about the chain plates and the fuel and water tanks. I'm still not sure where the stainless angle iron brackets for the chain plates are located, whether they are just below the deck surface (where I suspect) or whether they are further down below the cabinet structures. Can you see yours?

There is another gal here on sailnet that stops in now and then that grew up on a 42. I think her dad built it and I believe it's kept in Sidney. We met another 41 at New Castle last year named "Shellback". The owners were long time cruisers. This is their second Fraser. They brought out their photo album over a couple of beers showing how they put Shellback together, which took 7 years IRCC. I found it amazing that one could pour molten let into a fiberglass keel. Wonder who tried that the first time!


----------



## Curtsy (May 25, 2011)

If you know the name of the gal that would be nice, she may know more about my boat Curtsy.

I can't see my chain plates inside, it is hard to tell where they are located.

Bert


----------

